# Afaw Rods In Stock!!



## Tommy

The shipment finally arrived and I have a good supply of the AFAW rods in stock and ready to ship.

1 - 13'4" Match blank - 290.00
1 - 13'4" Match Rod - Casting - 415.00
1 - 14' Big Beach Blank - 300.00
1 - 12' Universal, Spinning - 275.00
1 - 12' Universal, Casting - 275.00
1 - 10'9" Uptide Rod, Casting - 265.00
1 - 10'9" Uptide Rod, Spinning - 265.00
13' Beach Rods, Casting. GREAT HEAVER - 399.00
13' Beach Blanks - 280.00
13' Surf Blanks - 220.00

None of the 11' Estuary's made it on this shipment but should come in the next order.

Tommy


----------



## surfchunker

*12' Uni casting*

How much is it selling for ... and whats it rated for .... thanks Tommy


----------



## Tommy

Sorry, I'm having web site trouble... 

Prices added to the above list.

The 12' Universal Casting or Spinning sells for 275.00. The blank is 196.00.

In stock and ready to ship... 

Tommy


----------



## Tommy

Surfchunker,

Sorry, missed art of your post.

The 12' Universal is rated 2-5oz.

Great stick.

Tommy


----------



## ScottWood

Tommy said:


> The shipment finally arrived and I have a good supply of the AFAW rods in stock and ready to ship.
> 
> 1 - 13'4" Match blank - 290.00
> 1 - 13'4" Match Rod - Casting - 415.00
> 1 - 14' Big Beach Blank - 300.00
> 1 - 12' Universal, Spinning - 275.00
> 1 - 12' Universal, Casting - 275.00
> 1 - 10'9" Uptide Rod, Casting - 265.00
> 1 - 10'9" Uptide Rod, Spinning - 265.00
> 13' Beach Rods, Casting. GREAT HEAVER - 399.00
> 13' Beach Blanks - 280.00
> 13' Surf Blanks - 220.00
> 
> None of the 11' Estuary's made it on this shipment but should come in the next order.
> 
> Tommy



Tommy, I saw a reference to an 18" reducer on the Big Beach. Is that included and is it included in the 14 foot length? Or is it an add-on to the 14 foot rod? Can you cast low reel off of it?

Thanks!
/scott


----------



## Tommy

Scott,

The reducer is included in the price but on this order (not sure why) the reducers did not come with the shipment. The rod is a full 14' and the reducer actually makes the big beach 15'6" which is really too much rod for most fishermen.

At 14' the BB is a sweet casting machine. I do use the reducer for tournament field work but don't use it at all for fishing.

The reducers should be in the next order and I will get one to anybody that wants it.

Tommy


----------



## ScottWood

Tommy said:


> Scott,
> 
> The reducer is included in the price but on this order (not sure why) the reducers did not come with the shipment. The rod is a full 14' and the reducer actually maked the big beach 15'6" which is really too much rod for most fishermen.
> 
> At 14' the BB is a sweet casting machine. I do use the reducer for tournament field work but don't use it at all for fishing.
> 
> The reducers should be in the next order and I will get one to anybody that wants it.
> 
> Tommy


That's precisely what I wanted to know, and was hoping for...  

Thanks!


----------



## SteveZ

*Got my Surf...*

I'm gonna catch a lotta fish with this stick! Threw 4 oz over 450'...and I am not a power caster. Thanks, Tommy, for working with me on this. 

BTW, I do NOT need a reducer so ya don't hafta bother with that.

If anybody is thinking about one of these rods all I can say is go see Tommy & throw one...


----------

